# Flat plate



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Up until now I have been using the kitchen bench at home, or a glass door on site to adjust my angle heads when needed. But the other day I got a off cut of the man made stone that they use for kitchen bench tops.:thumbup: It works a treat and you can carry it in your work kit.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I was going to post a nasty comment about hauling around bricks and why not carry a few spares as I imagine this stuff is heavy. Then I saw how small they are compared to your angle heads and all is good gazman.
 

You have tools that cazna might want now.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

That looks like a GMC compound mitre saw under the bench, or is it Ryobi.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats a Ryobi. I would not lower myself to buy a GMC. The Ryobi goes ok. Let see if anyone can work out what the black thing with the stainless on the bench is. No prizes, just bragging rights.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Thats a Ryobi. I would not lower myself to buy a GMC. The Ryobi goes ok. Let see if anyone can work out what the black thing with the stainless on the bench is. No prizes, just bragging rights.


I was going to ask what it was but didn't want to look stupid :whistling2:
Whats wrong with GMC? I've taken them to hell and back and seem alright to me, not an overly high precision tool tho.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Is it one of those things that hangs on the wall and you use the handle to work it?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a ryobi drop saw, It goes good, Blades a bit wobbly for detail work though, Is it a fishing rod holder gaz. Part of an electic outboard?? At first i thought foam gun but nah.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Is it a fishing rod holder gaz. Part of an electic outboard??


Sorry Cazna. Not right, but you are on the right track. (fishing/boating)


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gazman said:


> Sorry Cazna. Not right, but you are on the right track. (fishing/boating)


would it be a mount for your depth sounder? :blink:


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

Downriger.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

rodholder


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I will put you blokes out of your misery. It is a mirage drive for a Hobie kayak.
It is currently being repaired due to a collision with some large rocks.

http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaks/mirage/outfitter/


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Who woulda thunk that. :blink:


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

*just wondering*

How often do you need to adjust your angle heads . Ive had mine for about 18 months now (northstars) and havent had to touch em , they work great . CHEERS.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats interesting. Now that you mention it my northstar has also been set and forget. Another head that I use I am still playing with it looking for the goldylocks point.
Hope you are having a relaxing Australia day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

The only reason I adjust my Northstars is like Gaz said, to find the sweet spot.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> The only reason I adjust my Northstars is like Gaz said, to find the sweet spot.


 I think if I tried to adjust mine I would only make it worse


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

suncoast drywaller said:


> I think if I tried to adjust mine I would only make it worse


Lol your not alone, I don't have much luck adjusting mine, it takes some practice I guess :blink:


----------

